# #26 - LA Lakers on the Clock- VOTING CLOSED



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Hello, Lakers fans! I'm doing a board-to-board mock draft. I will keep the results updated on the draft board. 

I'll tally the votes after 10 hours.

I won't include a poll, so there's less chance of "outsiders" purposely messing up the voting. 

Make your selections for the #26 pick *(ignore trade possibilities)*. If there isn't a good fit and you want to trade, draft for value. The Lakers are now on the clock. Good luck!


The Draft so far --

1. Toronto- Andrea Bargnani
2. Chicago- LaMarcus Aldridge
3. Charlotte- Adam Morrison
4. Portland- Rudy Gay
5. Atlanta- "The Landlord" Shelden Williams
6. Minnesota- Brandon Roy
7. Boston- Tyrus Thomas
8. Houston- Ronnie Brewer
9. Golden St.- Patrick O'Bryant
10. Seattle- Rodney Carney
11. Orlando- Randy Foye
12. New Orleans- Cedric Simmons
13. Philadelphia- Marcus Williams
14. Utah- JJ Redick
15. New Orleans- Shawne Williams
16. Chicago- Saer Sene
17. Indiana- Rajon Rondo
18. Washington- Hilton Armstrong
19. Sacramento- Sergio Rodriguez
20. New York- Mardy Collins
21. Phoenix- Kyle Lowry
22. New Jersey- Alexander Johnson
23. New Jersey- Quincy Douby
24. Memphis- Jordan Farmar
25. Cleveland- Daniel Gibson
26. LA Lakers-
27. Phoenix-
28. Dallas-
29. New York-
30. Portland-
<!-- / message --> <!-- sig -->


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*#26 - LA Lakers on the Clock*

Hello, Lakers fans! I'm doing a board-to-board mock draft. I will keep the results updated on the draft board. 

I'll tally the votes after 10 hours.

I won't include a poll, so there's less chance of "outsiders" purposely messing up the voting. 

Make your selections for the #26 pick *(ignore trade possibilities)*. If there isn't a good fit and you want to trade, draft for value. The Lakers are now on the clock. Good luck!


The Draft so far --

1. Toronto- Andrea Bargnani
2. Chicago- LaMarcus Aldridge
3. Charlotte- Adam Morrison
4. Portland- Rudy Gay
5. Atlanta- "The Landlord" Shelden Williams
6. Minnesota- Brandon Roy
7. Boston- Tyrus Thomas
8. Houston- Ronnie Brewer
9. Golden St.- Patrick O'Bryant
10. Seattle- Rodney Carney
11. Orlando- Randy Foye
12. New Orleans- Cedric Simmons
13. Philadelphia- Marcus Williams
14. Utah- JJ Redick
15. New Orleans- Shawne Williams
16. Chicago- Saer Sene
17. Indiana- Rajon Rondo
18. Washington- Hilton Armstrong
19. Sacramento- Sergio Rodriguez
20. New York- Mardy Collins
21. Phoenix- Kyle Lowry
22. New Jersey- Alexander Johnson
23. New Jersey- Quincy Douby
24. Memphis- Jordan Farmar
25. Cleveland- Daniel Gibson
26. LA Lakers-
27. Phoenix-
28. Dallas-
29. New York-
30. Portland-
<!-- / message --> <!-- sig -->


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: #26 - LA Lakers on the Clock*

Please help out the Lakers and suggest a pick!

Lakers fans, please vote in the Lakers Forum so your vote will count more heavily.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: #26 - LA Lakers on the Clock*

I think Shannon Brown would be a great fit in the triangle so he's my pick.


----------



## Spence842000 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: #26 - LA Lakers on the Clock*

shannon brown - easy pick


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: #26 - LA Lakers on the Clock*

James Augustine - Brings rebounding and outside scoring..

But in all honesty I think.. James White could be what they are looking at or Shannon Brown.. 

My real pick for this thing will be... Shannon Brown


----------



## FakeSunFanSupreme (May 2, 2006)

*Re: #26 - LA Lakers on the Clock*

The guy who is too white for the Lakers to draft. 

James White :banana: Trade Lamar!


----------



## FakeSunFanSupreme (May 2, 2006)

*Re: #26 - LA Lakers on the Clock*

I posted on your other topic and wrote James White.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: #26 - LA Lakers on the Clock*

1/2 vote for shannon brown
1/2 vote for maurice ager.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: #26 - LA Lakers on the Clock*

Seriously I want em to take either Dee Brown or James Augustine.. duh.. 

But in all honesty it's between Shannon Brown and James White I think..

I give the edge to Shannon Brown here


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: #26 - LA Lakers on the Clock*

Shannon Brown would be my pick as well.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: #26 - LA Lakers on the Clock*

James White


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: #26 - LA Lakers on the Clock*

Hmmm.. ager or white? Heck i'll take james flight white!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: #26 - LA Lakers on the Clock*

shannon brown.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: #26 - LA Lakers on the Clock*

James White


----------



## Jeremias (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: #26 - LA Lakers on the Clock*

Why no Guillermo Diaz?


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: #26 - LA Lakers on the Clock*

*Maurice Ager* - 19.3 pts - 2nd team all big 10 - huge leaper, one of best nba 3 pt shooters in the draft, can create own shot, and gets to the hoop.

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewprofile.php?p=354

http://insider.espn.go.com/nbadraft/draft/tracker/player?draftyear=2006&playerId=18897


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: #26 - LA Lakers on the Clock*

^ He's compared to Mo Pete :sour:

We need a PG at this point than any other position to fill. We got rebounders in Kwame, Odom, Mihm. Who needs a shooter when you got Kobe. :wink: and Sasha. :bsmile:

I don't like this draft but I do hope we select a PG at least than a combo of SG/SF. Whoever lands in La La Land isn't going to have a large impact on Lakers' season.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: #26 - LA Lakers on the Clock*

If Devean leaves we need an athletic 2/3 that can D up... unless you have high hopes for Von Wafer.

With Odom and Walton both playing a lot of 4 and neither being great defensively, and Kobe concentrating on scoring, it's our biggest hole right now, IMO.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: #26 - LA Lakers on the Clock*

its not realistic that brown would fall this far in the real thing, but for this case brown. obviously


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: #26 - LA Lakers on the Clock*

Shannon Brown


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: #26 - LA Lakers on the Clock*

James White.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: #26 - LA Lakers on the Clock*

James White 

I think they get a PG in free agency or by trading Mihm.

PG Anyone but Smush
SG Kobe
SF White
PF Odom
C Polka Dots


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: #26 - LA Lakers on the Clock*



Lynx said:


> ^ He's compared to Mo Pete :sour:
> 
> We need a PG at this point than any other position to fill. We got rebounders in Kwame, Odom, Mihm. Who needs a shooter when you got Kobe. :wink: and Sasha. :bsmile:
> 
> I don't like this draft but I do hope we select a PG at least than a combo of SG/SF. Whoever lands in La La Land isn't going to have a large impact on Lakers' season.


That's the problem - no one else can shoot so the whole other team can guard Kobe. If Kobe has some reliable 3 pt shooters to pass to, they can't do the ridiculous amount of double and triple teaming the Suns were doing.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: #26 - LA Lakers on the Clock*



West44 said:


> That's the problem - no one else can shoot so the whole other team can guard Kobe. If Kobe has some reliable 3 pt shooters to pass to, they can't do the ridiculous amount of double and triple teaming the Suns were doing.


You would really take Ager over Brown if you had a choice?

I really hope that these teams takes these 7 foot bean pole Steven Hunters that early so we get a polished guard like Brown or Ager.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: #26 - LA Lakers on the Clock*

I'm going with a sleeper on this one

STEVE NOVAK son


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: #26 - LA Lakers on the Clock*



dannyM said:


> I'm going with a sleeper on this one
> 
> STEVE NOVAK son


I've never seen this guy play but after reading his profile on nbadraft.net he sounds like a nice player to have on the team. What team wouldn't want a 6-10 Kyle Korver on their team? I would still take Brown or Ager if they are still there at 26 though.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: #26 - LA Lakers on the Clock*

Where's the love for Sefolosha... he's a lock down defender with a bit of everything, and experience from the second/third best league in the world. He'd be just perfect with Bryant.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: #26 - LA Lakers on the Clock*

Guillermo Diaz.

would be very happy w/ Brown though. James white is a bit of a reach at 26 IMO


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: #26 - LA Lakers on the Clock*



Jamel Irief said:


> If Devean leaves we need an athletic 2/3 that can D up... unless you have high hopes for Von Wafer.
> 
> With Odom and Walton both playing a lot of 4 and neither being great defensively, and Kobe concentrating on scoring, it's our biggest hole right now, IMO.


thabo sefolosha


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: #26 - LA Lakers on the Clock*



Jamel Irief said:


> You would really take Ager over Brown if you had a choice?
> 
> I really hope that these teams takes these 7 foot bean pole Steven Hunters that early so we get a polished guard like Brown or Ager.


Yeah, I would...been impressed with the guy for a couple yrs - I like his shot and transition game. Brown's a reasonable choice as well. Stats are pretty close including assist totals. Don't think Brown's the answer at pg. Need to trade for a vet or move up a bit and get Farmar - IMO.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: #26 - LA Lakers on the Clock*

I'm sort of hoping we take James White with this pick.

The guy is an athletic freak and could probably excel as a backup SG/SF for us in years to come.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: #26 - LA Lakers on the Clock*

Shannon Brown.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: #26 - LA Lakers on the Clock*

James White


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: #26 - LA Lakers on the Clock*

One guy I wouldn't mind seeing us take at 26 is Hassan Adams. He doesn't really have conventual skill and has a playoff game, but he's a late 1st, 2nd rounder that you know will play 10 years in this league just because of his athleticism.


----------



## GuYoM (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: #26 - LA Lakers on the Clock*

Agree with you an athletic Guard like Shannon, Guillermo or james...


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Diaz all the way


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Even though I missed the voting, my vote would have been for Shannon Brown anyways.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: #26 - LA Lakers on the Clock*



dannyM said:


> I'm going with a sleeper on this one
> 
> STEVE NOVAK son


 Very nice. I'm all for Steve Novak.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: #26 - LA Lakers on the Clock*

I don't understand why anyone would want James White.. just cuz he's an athletic freak.. I like Shannon Brown


----------



## sohail (May 13, 2006)

J white... dont trade lamar


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: #26 - LA Lakers on the Clock*



Teezy said:


> I don't understand why anyone would want James White.. just cuz he's an athletic freak.. I like Shannon Brown


Exactly...he's an athletic freak. We need someone who can defend and run the break. With Phoenix's insane quickness, we need to add speed. If we got Banks and White...it would certainly go a long way towards acheiving that.

Besides, a decent number of the "athletic freaks" in recent drafts have turned into solid contributers for their respective teams (Josh Smith, Tony Allen, Dahntay Jones, Travis Outlaw). 

Basically, with the 26th pick, we can't be expected to find a future starter or 15ppg player. White would fill a need, and that's the best we could hope for with a late first rounder. Now, would I take Brown over White? Yes. However, if Brown is gone, I'm all for "Flight".


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: #26 - LA Lakers on the Clock*

Shannon Brown or Guillermo Diaz

I guess since it's definitely going either Brown or James "Flight" White, I'm all for Shannon Brown!!! Hope he becomes more of a Jamal Crawford with less selfishness.


----------

